# need it before Tuesday coming



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

looking for someone to put it on or someone that can arrange me to get my car on VAG.com i'll pay???


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

whats vag.com? u needing a diagnostic on ur golf?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Put a post on Scottish vag there is bound to be a user on there with one.


----------



## Baz xp800 (Feb 14, 2010)

I've got an older version of Vagcom. Can still read and erase faults. What model / year ?


----------



## Baz xp800 (Feb 14, 2010)

Just looked in your garage ( should of done that first ) Mk5 needs newer version of Vagcom, has to be HEX-USB-CAN interface sorry.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

mick1985 said:


> whats vag.com? u needing a diagnostic on ur golf?


aye mick,its booked in to a garage next week to get looked at,but want to get an idea before then,in case the garage are rip offs


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Put a post on Scottish vag there is bound to be a user on there with one.


tried big chap,hopeless :wall:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

M4D YN said:


> aye mick,its booked in to a garage next week to get looked at,but want to get an idea before then,in case the garage are rip offs


give gordy a txt and ask if hes still got bruces number he used to have a van full of diagnostic gear worth a shot anyway as hes just round the corner from you mate :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

mick1985 said:


> give gordy a txt and ask if hes still got bruces number he used to have a van full of diagnostic gear worth a shot anyway as hes just round the corner from you mate :thumb:


was already on the text to him,waiting on a reply,i wont use bruce,hes an old mate and dont deal with him now,but ta mick


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

my subaru mapping lead might work as it does hex can support


----------



## kennym999 (Jul 12, 2009)

Go to Volksport in Glasgow Rd Dumbarton. The guy serviced my car and did vag.com. He was very reasonably priced.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Ultimate Shine said:


> my subaru mapping lead might work as it does hex can support


am not getting you??


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

M4D YN said:


> am not getting you??


think he was saying the scoobys use HEX programming which is also used on the VAG systems so theres a chance they may be interchangeable.

anyway,

how did you get on with your motor mate? no seen your van about you no got rid of it have you?


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

mick1985 said:


> think he was saying the scoobys use HEX programming which is also used on the VAG systems so theres a chance they may be interchangeable.
> 
> anyway,
> 
> how did you get on with your motor mate? no seen your van about you no got rid of it have you?


no just running my car in after engine build


----------



## rossco_pico (Feb 24, 2010)

hey i might be able to help out might be able to get vagcom though i am a mechanic and worked for vw and audi


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

M4D YN said:


> tried big chap,hopeless forum :wall:


nice way to generalise a couple of thousand dubbers if thats your attitude no wonder u cant get help


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

GlasgowRob said:


> nice way to generalise a couple of thousand dubbers if thats your attitude no wonder u cant get help


well how would you put it then???


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

What are you wanting checked ?

I do have vagcom but mine is tempremental due to my laptop, and you might have burnt your bridges with the other person i know who has it (GlasgowRob)


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Prism Detailing said:


> What are you wanting checked ?
> 
> I do have vagcom but mine is tempremental due to my laptop, and you might have burnt your bridges with the other person i know who has it (GlasgowRob)


cheers Robert :thumb: the thing is,he can say that and i am a big vag fan,had all my hopes on scottish vag,but got very poor help,so how you would he feel if it was him i wonder :speechles

i am needing a whole scan of the car,i had it in a local independent vw and just dont trust any garage,as with the rep they have


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Well then i know mine is definately not the best for you, as i say GlasgowRob has one (or did have), im sure there is someone in Greenock with one....actually Rob probably knows more than me as he is still active on SVAG, im just on every now and again.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Prism Detailing said:


> Well then i know mine is definately not the best for you, as i say GlasgowRob has one (or did have), im sure there is someone in Greenock with one....actually Rob probably knows more than me as he is still active on SVAG, im just on every now and again.


cool cool,i'll keep on the quest then :doublesho


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

M4D YN said:


> cheers Robert :thumb: the thing is,he can say that and i am a big vag fan,had all my hopes on scottish vag,but got very poor help,so how you would he feel if it was him i wonder :speechles
> 
> i am needing a whole scan of the car,i had it in a local independent vw and just dont trust any garage,as with the rep they have


i dont believe for a minute no one offered to help.

therse at least 4 people on svag i know regularly give their free time up to help fellow members with vagcom scans on and so on and so forth

your problem as has been pointed out is that you drive a mk5 golf which requires the later canbus compatible interface (proper bought version not a downloaded cracked version and a cheapo e-bay cable)

theres a few people have it. myself and ColinT off Svag i know deffo have it.

but for what u need anyone with an uptodate can capable diag tool should be able to check/clear any faultcodes.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

GlasgowRob said:


> i dont believe for a minute no one offered to help.
> 
> therse at least 4 people on svag i know regularly give their free time up to help fellow members with vagcom scans on and so on and so forth
> 
> ...


ah,i see now,don't no much about the whole set up,i no more about mechanical side of things on cars,looks like i'll need to look in to buying it :wall:

if i got help,i wouldn't be on dw and another couple of forums to ask for help mate :speechles

maybe i shouldn't have said hopeless forum and just said hopeless,so i'll edit that part

thanks for the info rob:thumb:


----------

